

Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol (HTCPCP/1.0) - matm
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324

======
M2Ys4U
Let's not forget the extension: The Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol for
Tea Efflux Appliances (HTCPCP-TEA)[0].

    
    
       The Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol (HTCPCP) specification
       does not allow for the brewing of tea, in all its variety and
       complexity.  This paper outlines an extension to HTCPCP to allow for
       pots to provide networked tea-brewing facilities.
    

[0] [http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7168](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7168)

